# Ankle swelling



## Ayare (Aug 10, 2007)

Greetings all.

Just how predominant is ankle swelling in larger women? Is a girl just over 400 pounds garanteed to have some level of ankle swelling regardless of the fact that she's otherwise healthy? Is there a weight when someone WILL have ankle swelling, no matter that they're healthy in other ways?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 10, 2007)

Are these more questions for your book?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't assume it's about weight. My legs and ankles were always swollen and hard as rocks until I got my cpap a few weeks ago. Now they are soft, and smaller than they have been in years. I'm still over 400 lbs.


----------



## Ayare (Aug 11, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Are these more questions for your book?



Yes, I suppose. I'm basically trying to educate myself on the problems that ssbbws etc face, so I suppose that knowledge may eventually have applications beyond my story. Seeing as replies to my last post were rather disencouraging, I thought I'd try again with single topics. That way I get more posts too


----------



## Ayare (Aug 12, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I wouldn't assume it's about weight. My legs and ankles were always swollen and hard as rocks until I got my cpap a few weeks ago. Now they are soft, and smaller than they have been in years. I'm still over 400 lbs.



Thanks Sandie, but what's a cpap?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 12, 2007)

Ayare said:


> Thanks Sandie, but what's a cpap?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPAP


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 12, 2007)

Ayare said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> Just how predominant is ankle swelling in larger women? Is a girl just over 400 pounds garanteed to have some level of ankle swelling regardless of the fact that she's otherwise healthy? Is there a weight when someone WILL have ankle swelling, no matter that they're healthy in other ways?
> 
> Thank you for your time.


It's not always weight-related. Our family doctor told us that she had some female patients who weighed less than 150 pounds, and THEY were having trouble retaining fluids in their legs.


----------



## Ayare (Aug 12, 2007)

Very interesting! So sleep apnea can cause ankle swelling. Thanks


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm curious - why is it you're collecting all this information if it's not specifically for the book?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 12, 2007)

Ayare said:


> Very interesting! So sleep apnea can cause ankle swelling. Thanks



I will try to explain. Lack of oxygen makes your heat work too hard and the swollen ankles is because your system cannot rid itself of excess fluids. I no longer have icy hands or feet either.


----------



## Ayare (Aug 19, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm curious - why is it you're collecting all this information if it's not specifically for the book?



Curiosity I suppose. I always wanted to be fat myself and/or have a fat wife. I'm attracted to larger girls, but I do want to understand the health issues a larger women would go through.

That ok?:blush:


----------



## Ayare (Aug 19, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I will try to explain. Lack of oxygen makes your heat work too hard and the swollen ankles is because your system cannot rid itself of excess fluids. I no longer have icy hands or feet either.



Thanks, Sandie I don't really know whether this is still innapropriate on a site like this, and by all means, please do NOT answer if you do not wish to reveal this, but would you mind sharing your weight?

I won't be offended if you don't It just puts the apnea and edema problems into a bit more perspective.


----------

